# What is your betta and color?



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

This thread will describe colors and types so you can breed the perfect betta.
Type:
Round tail- a wild type of fin used to make mutations. 








Veil tail- a long drooping tail that is common in pet stores.Some have shorter fins.








Crown tail/Comb tail- a betta that has a crown like tail








Delta/Super Delta- a guppy like tail that is not a HM.








Double tail- a heart shaped tail








Half moon- a huge tail that looks like a moon.








Spade tail- A tail shaped as a spade.








Feather tail- a feather like tail.








These pics belong to their owners. I don't own them. I will do colors later.;-)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

If I forgot some types you can post it here! Do not whine at me because that is rude.
Others are the rose tail,Fan tail, wild type. This is a fan-tail.;-)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think there's already one of these...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot! I even posted on that thread too! But this is will be different because I will post other things. It is okay to have 2. There is 2 Oh no my betta is sick.(I am making a reason). Shut it down if you like.:roll:


----------

